# Do you know who Harold McGee is?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wondering how many people know who Harold McGee is? If you do are thinking about what questions you have for him? Thats right he is coming to spend a week with us December 10th.

When I was in culinary school there was not one student who didn't have his book. It is simply the best resource (IMHO) for what happens when you cook.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko.this is great!!! Mr McGee's revised edition of "On food and Cooking, The science and Lore of the Kitchen" has become one of my favorite books both for cooking and research. It's the most dogged eared book in my collection at this time. I mean, I spent almost three hours just reading about dairy!!!There is not a better book on the market today when it comes to food science.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I saw the forum appear yesterday. I'm excited, but I have no idea what to ask him.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Leave this up to me but I am going to ask a stupid question now and get it out of my system. Does he dabble in sugar work? Sorry Nicko, you can sternly blast me if you like.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Cakerookie...........simple open to page 647 to read a very detailed history of sugars and confections and continue through page 693. 50 pages dedicated to sugar with amazing reading.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

If he dabbles it will be in the scientific end of it. Read him and you will likely know more about sugar then the cane itself does!
I'm with Phatch on this one. I wouldn't have a clue what to ask him, all I could say is thank you for writing the most important book ever written for the kitchen imho!
Quite the coup Nicko, quite the coup! Take a bow:chef:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well guys where do I find his book? If you guys endorse him then he must be good. I will try to be here Dec 10th got a few questions myself. Whats the name of his book? Think he would let me put a link on my site?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Review of Harold's Book 
[product="6283"]On Food And Cooking The Science And Lore Of The Kitchen [/product]
is now on ChefTalk.com thanks to Jim. Check it out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

He tourred STL with his last book and gave a super presentation to the ACF. Who'd thunk all the historical culinary practices done hundreds of years ago, I thought pressure cookers were from the 1900's? Really a great presentation. I did disagree with Mr. McGee on terrior's making a difference in vegetables.....seemed to me if it makes a difference with grapes it would with veg too. WE did however agree on the difference in taste between CAFO'd pork and heirloom pork....he'd just gone to a tasting and said the heirloom was better in a blind tasting.

Thank you for bringing him to Cheftalk Nicko!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks (But thank Jim he did all the work and thank Harold for sharing some of his time).


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I can hardly wait, but I won't be done reading his new tome yet! I'm only half way through. 

He's a fantastic treasure and it's SO COOL that you have him here.

Thanks.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I would like to know in greater detail, the chemical differences between the Maillard and other types of browning reactions.

Mark


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you Jim and thank you Harold ! This will be the respite from the holiday push....


----------

